
Writing Tetris in Clojure - mblakele
http://codethat.wordpress.com/2011/09/10/writing-tetris-in-clojure/
======
sirn
Somewhat related: Tetris in Clojure and Penumbra[1]

[1]:
[https://github.com/ztellman/penumbra/blob/master/test/exampl...](https://github.com/ztellman/penumbra/blob/master/test/example/game/tetris.clj)

~~~
psykotic
That's much better. But they're still writing programs in 250-300 lines of
code using fancy libraries in a higher-level language that would take around
100 lines of simple and direct C code.

~~~
unlogic
I am absolutely sure you can write Tetris in 100 lines of C. Would you be able
to maintain it in half a year? Would anyone except you at the moment of
writing be able to understand it? I wrote this implementation in January,
found it and understood again in one go. There is even no comments in the
source file. The Clojure code is mostly self-documenting (sure thing, you
still have to write comments for bigger projects). And yes, I also liked the
OpenGL version more. It is very nice except some logic being based on
try..catch blocks.

~~~
psykotic
> Would you be able to maintain it in half a year? Would anyone except you at
> the moment of writing be able to understand it?

A C programmer? Yes and yes.

------
benatkin
I would love to see that in ClojureScript.

